# treatment failed



## ajay (Oct 30, 2007)

so sad that the fet didnt work. totally exhausted with the treatment - have never ever felt so tired in my life and the side effects were awful for me not even worth the trying. two months of feeling like death wasnt even worth it. for a 10 percent chance. cant wait for the drugs to get out my system so i can feel normal. for what its worth nobody understands how exhausting it is except those that have been through it. waste of time - not worth the grief- rant over : ( so much for supportive spouses that have not got a clue


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry ajay


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Massive hugs -     
Failure of any kind so hurts.


Take time and be very kind to you.


I'm going to move this over to the BFN Board as you'll find lots of support in there.


Tis xx


----------



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

much love to u i had a failed FET in dec worst time of my life so i totally understand how u feel, no1 understands i still struggling to get over it i dont thimk ill ever b me again.


i hope ur ok and try and stay strong xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

I know how u feel I've had two BFNs and on my third cycle I didn't get that far no eggs on EC they told me on my own just as I was coming round not nice. Have been told now DE is our only chance don't think this is for us though. I'm lucky the drugs didn't effect me too bad this time as I did the flare protocol ( it only takes two weeks start to finish!)

I hope u get over this and find the strength to either move or on try again

Good luck x x


----------



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi< im so sorry to hear about ur EC that must have been an awful experince for u and dh. i often wonder about the clinics have they no compassion they should have waited til u came around at least.

I feel sily that i complain sometimes i know its only my first try but been through more ups than downs than i ever imagined.

I hope ur ok and u get what u dream of one day
much love xx

New home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278243.0


----------

